# Who's having trouble getting off road diesel?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Who's having trouble getting off road diesel?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm not, but why do you ask? Are you having problems finding it?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Just got off the telephone with my daughter (8:30 AM 5-5-06) who works for the bulk disturber that I get my off road diesel from (I have a 200 gal. tank in my yard), they will deliver all I want for $2.60 a gallon. 

I can say I’m having no problem getting off road diesel - paying for it is another matter.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Can you buy some off a farmer friend?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Can you buy some off a farmer friend? *


Sure, come get it. Bring a dry pocket.


----------

